

The Slicehost Story - avirambm
http://37signals.com/founderstories/slicehost

======
paisible
Every single time I've had to interact with Slicehost, I ended up tweeting my
satisfaction and love for their customer support right afterwards. To be able
to put faces to those names on the customer support chat and ubuntu
configuration tutorials is amazing.

Kudos to 37signal for putting this up - the format is really cool, love the
design - looking forward to more of these story-lines.

Cheers

